# Downton Abbey, Season 5, 2015..



## Sarah G (Dec 29, 2014)

> New loves, new secrets, new Downton! Season 5 of the international hit series from writer and creator Julian Fellowes returns to MASTERPIECE on PBS January 4, 2015. Immerse yourself in Season 5, and explore exclusive features, cast interviews and more from all the seasons.



Omg, I just can't wait!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 29, 2014)

Downton Abbey Masterpiece PBS

Tease onsite.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 29, 2014)

George Clooney...


----------



## Mindful (Dec 29, 2014)

I've just finished watching the last series.

Clooney was a cameo thing for Christmas.


----------



## Dekster (Dec 29, 2014)

I have been trying to avoid spoilers but have learned some by accident just by being on twitter as this season aired in the UK.  

It is already in a preview for the season, but twitter lit up with spoilers when the episode with the fire at Downton aired.


----------



## Swagger (Dec 29, 2014)

The way things are progressing, by season 8 the Earl of Grantham will have been caught watching porn on his 52" plasma TV in the Great Library while Cora snorts a line of coke off the screen of her i4S.


----------



## mdk (Dec 29, 2014)

Super excited for the return of this show. After every episode my grandma calls me to discuss what happens and get my thoughts. It's really cute. lol


----------



## Dekster (Dec 29, 2014)

Swagger said:


> The way things are progressing, by season 8 the Earl of Grantham will have been caught watching porn on his 52" plasma TV in the Great Library while Cora snorts a line of coke off the screen of her i4S.



As long as the 100 year old dog is still with them 

I saw an interview with Julian Fellowes which made me doubt the series would  reach the Second World War even if PBS wanted it to keep running indefinitely and the cast was amiable.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 29, 2014)

I love Elizabeth McGovern in this series:


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 29, 2014)

Published on Dec 18, 2012
Elizabeth McGovern performing "LA Days" with her band Sadie and the Hotheads guitarist Simon Nelson on BBC Breakfast on 17 Dec 2012.


----------



## Dekster (Dec 29, 2014)

I mostly hearts Maggie Smith.  I hope in the series finale she reveals that she is really Minerva McGonagall, pulls out a magic wand, and starts zapping people in the backside.


----------



## Dekster (Jan 4, 2015)

I am so royally pissed right now.  As soon as the season premiere started, my GDF cable froze up.  Why they cannot give me TV but can give me weather/headlines on their screensaver thing is beyond me.  Bastards Bastards Bastards Bastards.  The record light is on the DVR so I don't know if it is recording it or not.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 4, 2015)

The damned dog is dead.

Get over it.


----------



## Dekster (Jan 4, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> The damned dog is dead.
> 
> Get over it.



That was one of the twitter spoilers.  There were some pretty funny comments like "Of course they had to kill off the dog.  It had the same name as a terrorist group."


----------



## Dekster (Jan 4, 2015)

BTW, I saw an interview with one of the cast members and apparently everybody hated working scenes with that dog because it would never do what it was supposed to do, so I think they were having some insider humor with that.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 8, 2015)

I've never watched Downton Abbey even though it's right in my wheelhouse of the sort of shows I like,

so one of these days I get to do a 5 season binge.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> I've never watched Downton Abbey even though it's right in my wheelhouse of the sort of shows I like,
> 
> so one of these days I get to do a 5 season binge.


I would love to do that.  Not sure if Netflix has it.


----------



## Dekster (Jan 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> I've never watched Downton Abbey even though it's right in my wheelhouse of the sort of shows I like,
> 
> so one of these days I get to do a 5 season binge.



That is how I started watching it--a season 1-3 marathon.  I have really become dependent on marathons, DVR, and on demand for my TV.  Otherwise, I just park it on whatever channel has the best background noise.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 8, 2015)

Dekster said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I've never watched Downton Abbey even though it's right in my wheelhouse of the sort of shows I like,
> ...



lol, it's free now on Amazon Prime, which I didn't realize, and I have Amazon Prime.  so I'm binge-ready any time I feel like jumping in.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 8, 2015)

Amazon prime btw is such a good deal that I am certain it's not going to last, lol.


----------



## Dekster (Jan 8, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I still prefer my tv on the biiiiig tv


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> George Clooney...




I'm still mad at George for going out and getting double married on me!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 9, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > George Clooney...
> ...


He is so classically good looking, he belongs on that show.  So handsome.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 9, 2015)

I watched the entire season already including the Christmas special, where was George Clooney's cameo?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 9, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> I watched the entire season already including the Christmas special, where was George Clooney's cameo?


Video George Clooney stars in Downton Abbey Christmas special - Telegraph

1 Comment


*Downton Abbey* did its bit for ITV's Text Santa charity Christmas appeal in a special mini episode, starring Joanna Lumley.

In the 9 minute sketch Lord Robert Crawley (Hugh Bonneville) seems to be facing financial ruin once again and begins to wonder if his family may be better off without him.

But divine intervention in the form of a very special heavenly body (Joanna Lumley) gives him a view of what life would really be like without his guiding spirit.

George Clooney also makes a guest appearance in the special as George Oceans Gravity, Marquis of Hollywood.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks! My wife might like that.


----------



## Swagger (Jan 9, 2015)

Did any of you see that episode of _Secrets of the Manor House_ where they visited Highclere Castle?

I had it on in the background while I was cooking dinner a few weeks ago and they interviewed in the owners, the Earl and Countess of Carnarvon, and how having Downton Abbey filmed in their home had affected them and their fortunes.

That name, Carnarvon. Where had I heard it before? I wracked my brain but the show beat me to it. The 5th Earl of Carnarvon was the head of the archaelogical team that discovered the tomb of the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun when the territory was part of the Empire, and is believed to have died as a result of the infamous curse placed on whoever broke the tomb's seal first. Anyway, during the early '80s the Carnarvon family had a private party and one of their guests fell against what was believed to be the brick stopends on the inside of an unusually deep doorway. After he was help to his feet, what was believed to be plaster clicked open, revealing a treasure trove of ancient Egyptian artifacts.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 9, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Did any of you see that episode of _Secrets of the Manor House_ where they visited Highclere Castle?
> 
> I had it on in the background while I was cooking dinner a few weeks ago and they interviewed in the owners, the Earl and Countess of Carnarvon, and how having Downton Abbey filmed in their home had affected them and their fortunes.
> 
> That name, Carnarvon. Where had I heard it before? I wracked my brain but the show beat me to it. The 5th Earl of Carnarvon was the head of the archaelogical team that discovered the tomb of the Egyptian Pharaoh Tutankhamun when the territory was part of the Empire, and is believed to have died as a result of the infamous curse placed on whoever broke the tomb's seal first. Anyway, during the early '80s the Carnarvon family had a private party and one of their guests fell against what was believed to be the brick stopends on the inside of an unusually deep doorway. After he was help to his feet, what was believed to be plaster clicked open, revealing a treasure trove of ancient Egyptian artifacts.


There have been several of the Highclere documentaries and they are interesting.  That place is a lot of work.  One of them also has a doc about the castle Althorp where Diana lived for awhile.

*SECRETS OF THE MANOR HOUSE*
*Secrets of Althorp - The Spencers*

Aired: 07/07/2013
55:41
Rating: TV-G
Althorp, childhood home and final resting place of Princess Diana, is currently the home of Diana’s brother, Charles, the 9th Earl Spencer. Nineteen generations of Spencers have presided over this grand estate for more than 500 years. The Spencer dynasty has produced politicians, military heroes, dukes and duchesses and will one day furnish Britain with a king: Diana’s son, Prince William.

There is a video at the site.

Video Secrets of Althorp - The Spencers Watch Secrets of the Manor House Online PBS Video


----------



## MikeK (Jan 23, 2015)

Dekster said:


> I mostly hearts Maggie Smith.  I hope in the series finale she reveals that she is really Minerva McGonagall, pulls out a magic wand, and starts zapping people in the backside.


I like Maggie, too.  She's one of my favorite characters and she seems born into that role.  She is the perfect Edwardian dowager.

Actually that entire cast is superbly chosen; Carson, Bates, Thomas, Anna, Daisy, Mrs. Hughes, Mrs. Patmore, Cora, Mary, Edith, and Branson.  Absolutely superb cast!

I usually will say I _like_ a production because I am too stodgy an old fart to say I _love_ it.  But I do love _Downton Abbey_ and will be deeply saddened when it ends.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 1, 2015)

So much intrigue going on in tonight's episode it surely will take at least another four or five episodes to resolve it all.  

There is the police detective whose attitude suggests he believes he has convincing evidence linking Anna to Green's death.  There is Robert's suspicion of Cora's infidelity.  There is Edith's baby crisis.  There is Branson's identity crisis.  There is Barrow's use of hormones to cure his homosexuality and the complication with Mosely and Ms. Barret -- who has a secret.  There is Mary's situation with Mr. Gilligan, which I'm sure will end up involving the investigation of Green's death.  There is Daisy's intellectual awakening.  And there is Rose's impending involvement with another minority -- this time a Jew.   Did I forget anything?

Downton Abbey is on the verge of erupting.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 2, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## boedicca (Feb 16, 2015)

So now Downton Abbey is killing off the dog because she's named "Isis".

Unbelievable.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 16, 2015)

mdk said:


> Super excited for the return of this show. After every episode my grandma calls me to discuss what happens and get my thoughts. It's really cute. lol



Are you getting "Last  Tango in Halfax" over there? I've heard it's playing in the U.S.  

Recommended.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 16, 2015)

British sources suggest the dog was doomed because, off camera, it was an obnoxious, some might say "toxic" presence.  Rumors....I stress, RUMORS...that if the dog didn't go some cast members might.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 16, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> British sources suggest the dog was doomed because, off camera, it was an obnoxious, some might say "toxic" presence.  Rumors....I stress, RUMORS...that if the dog didn't go some cast members might.


In what way was it obnoxious?  Like pooping and farting all over?


----------



## MikeK (Feb 16, 2015)

Last night's (2/15) episode was rather uneventful considering last week's barrage of implications.  Edith is coming home with little Marigold, Robert is left in the dark about his illegitimate granddaughter and his beloved dog is dying of cancer.  Combined with his valid suspicion about Cora's fidelity one cannot help feeling sorry for poor Robert. 

Surprisingly, very little was made of the rising intrigue surrounding the death of Anna's rapist -- but a shadowy veil is descending around Barrow and Baxter.  I vaguely anticipate this issue being resolved by Barrow's intervening in a way that absolves Bates and Anna and redeems his past villainy.   

A lurking question: will Baxter and Mr. Moseley get it on?


----------



## MikeK (Feb 16, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> British sources suggest the dog was doomed because, off camera, it was an obnoxious, some might say "toxic" presence.  Rumors....I stress, RUMORS...that if the dog didn't go some cast members might.


Aha!

That dog did seem rather redundant.


----------

